# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  mcl kolano

## niesatysfakcjonujaca

Witam!
7lutego.bedac.w.gorach.poslizgnelam.sie.i.upadlam.  na.kolano(prawe).Przez.dwa.tygodnie.bylo.dosyc.spu  chniete.lecz.
dalo.sie.normalnie.chodzic(lecz.nie.zginac.bo.tylk  o.do.110.stopni).wiec.nic.z.tym.nie.robilam.po.pow  rocie.do.domu.
zarejestrowalam.sie.do.ortopedy.Lekarz.zalecil.RTG  .nic.na.nim.nie.wykazano.Ponownie.badajac.stwierdz  il.ze.moze.to.byc
uszkodzona.lekotka.wiec.zrobilam.USG.na.ktorym.wyk  azalo:

Pogrubiałe,hipoechogeniczne.więzadło.poboczne.p  iszczelowe.w.części.proksymalnej-bez.cech.całkowitego.
przerwania.całości.Uszkodzenie.MCL.|/||.stopnia

Prosze.mi.powiedziec.czego.moge.siue.spodziewac.be  dac.u.ortopedy.ponownie?jakiego.rodzaju.leczenie?

Z.góry.dziekuje.za.odpowiedz.i.przepraszam.za.kro  pki.lecz.spacja.nie.działa :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Krzysztof

Podczas urazu w górach uszkodziłaś MCL, czyli więzadło poboczne piszczelowe, które stabilizuje staw kolanowy od strony przyśrodkowej. Rtg od razu tego nie pokazało, gdyż tego rodzaju uszkodzenie widoczne jest dopiero w USG - urazy więzadeł są radionegatywne. O postępowaniu zadecyduje ortopeda, na pocieszenie dodam, że więzadło to posiada spore zdolności regeneracji, szczególnie jeśli jest to I/II stopień (III stopień to przerwanie w całości, które zresztą też rokuje nieźle). Twoje kolano potrzebuje odpoczynku i odciążenia, prawdopodobnie lekarz zaleci stabilizator i rehabilitację.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czyli.nie.ma.mozliwosci.gipsu.oraz.innych.tego.typ  u.rzeczy?



pozdrawiam.Niesatysfakcjonujaca

----------


## Krzysztof

Zasadniczo w tym momencie nie, w większości tego typu przypadków wystarcza stabilizator, operacji też bym się nie obawiał, mało który lekarz proponuje takie leczenie nawet w III stopniu uszkodzenia. Jednak decyzję o leczeniu musi podjąć ortopeda, który oprócz zapoznania się z wynikiem ultrasonografii obejrzy kolano i je zbada i na tej podstawie podejmie odpowiednie postępowanie.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zatem.dziekuje.bardzo :Wink: 
w.srode.po.wizycie.odezwe.sie.i.napisze.co.lekarz.  powiedzial :Wink: 



pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ortopeda zalecil mi orteze
tylko teraz nie wiem jaka tak naprawde potrzebuje: unieruchamiajaca czy pod katem, jesli tak to pod jakim?
jesli mozna prosze o odpowiedz!

----------


## Krzysztof

Stabilizację w przypadku takiego uszkodzenia mcl dokonuje się ortezą zazwyczaj poprzez unieruchomienie w kącie 30 stopni, tak, by możliwy zakres ruchu Twojego kolana wynosił 30-60 stopni, o tym jednak powinien zdecydować lekarz, którego odwiedziłaś i dobrze, byś upewniła się, pytając go o to. Pamiętaj o unikaniu obciążania chorej nogi.

----------

